# Migration to Australia for Lawyers



## RajatSharma1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Dear All, This is my first post in the forum after doing some research within. I hope to get some insights/references/links from our esteemed members.

I am a lawyer in India. I have LLB and LLM degrees from India University and I am working as a lawyer for 6 years after registration with Bar Council of India. Now, I am thinking to migrate to Australia but confused from where to start and career prospects in Australia.

I need insights from our fellow members.

And I hope I've posted it on the right place.

Regards,
Rajat


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

RajatSharma1 said:


> Dear All, This is my first post in the forum after doing some research within. I hope to get some insights/references/links from our esteemed members.
> 
> I am a lawyer in India. I have LLB and LLM degrees from India University and I am working as a lawyer for 6 years after registration with Bar Council of India. Now, I am thinking to migrate to Australia but confused from where to start and career prospects in Australia.
> 
> ...


Hello Rajat,

Lawyers migrating to Australia are a minority of the skilled migration program. For instance, # of invitations issued to solicitors this fiscal year since 1 July is 117 out of 3252 quota, and only 1 invitation to a Barrister out of 1000.


You'd need to get accredited by the State Legal Admission Authority, since each state in Australia has its own admission requirements for lawyers. 

You need to find out if and how they do accredit foreign grads. I believe most of the people applying for Skilled Migration as solicitors/barristers are graduates of Australia. 

Once you are admitted by a state legal admission authority, you are good to go !


These are the authorities contacts:

New South Wales

Address:
The Professional Services Officer
Legal Profession Admission Board
GPO Box 3980
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia
Email: [email protected]
Website: Legal Profession Admission Board

Queensland

Address:
Legal Practitioners Admissions Board
GPO Box 1785
Brisbane QLD 4001
Australia
Email: [email protected]

South Australia

Address:
The Registrar
Legal Practitioners Registry
GPO Box 2066
Adelaide SA 5001
Australia
Email: [email protected]

Tasmania

Address:
The Secretary
Board of Legal Education
GPO Box 1133
Hobart TAS 7001
Australia
Email: [email protected]

Victoria

Address:
Council of Legal Education and Board of Examiners
Ground Floor, 451 Little Bourke Street
Melbourne VIC 3000
Australia
Email: [email protected]

Western Australia

Address:
The Secretary
Legal Practice Board
5th Floor, Kings Building
533 Hay Street
Perth WA 6000
Australia
Email: [email protected]

Northern Territory

Address:
The Secretary
Legal Practitioners Admissions Board
GPO Box 3946
Darwin NT 0801
Australia


----------



## RajatSharma1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi The Expatriate, many thanks for your response.

As advised by you and after reading some more materials on internet, I went to website of "Legal Practice Board of Western Australia" here. (Being a newbie, I was not allowed to post a link.)

Interestingly, they have mentioned, "Please note that the Board DOES NOT ISSUE 'SKILLS ASSESSMENTS' for the purpose of immigration and visas." Is not that funny??

After reading further, they have mentioned, "The person will be issued with an assessment statement outlining the further study and training that must be completed to be eligible for admission in Western Australia."

So, it seems it is almost impossible or quite difficult to be eligible to migrate on permanent basis when someone is outside Australia.

I think you have correctly mentioned that graduates of Australia are the people who are mostly getting the PR as barrister/solicitor.

I will be also exploring routes for higher study in law from Australia so as to be eligible in the future.

Regards,
Rajat


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

RajatSharma1 said:


> Hi The Expatriate, many thanks for your response.
> 
> As advised by you and after reading some more materials on internet, I went to website of "Legal Practice Board of Western Australia" here. (Being a newbie, I was not allowed to post a link.)
> 
> ...


True. As my post mentioned, you need to check if and how
 they admit foreign grads. I did not expect them to accredit foreign practitioners.

You might as well check with universities for bridging programs (if they do exist)


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

I actually inquired about this to a migration lawyer in AUS and here is his response:


"You will be required to do further subject as a lawyer before you can get a skills assessment.

Details of overseas qualifications can be found here. The College of Law | College of Law. "

Hope this helps...


----------



## RajatSharma1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Zooter, Thanks for your reply. I also gathered the similar information. It is of course, possible but takes a long process and requires some patience. I am planning to get study visa, go there, finish the courses and start the process for accreditation and finally the status of solicitor/barrister. My first target is to clear IELTS on June 25 with good score. I will update this post as and when things change. Cheers!


----------



## ferdi_29 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Rajat,

I am in the exact position as you with the same qualifications and aim of migrating to Australia.
Currently I am weighing the odds on whether to attend all the required course work or to go on a student Visa to Australia first.

I would appreciate if you could share with me your thoughts and any course of action that you plan on taking.

Thanks
Ferdi


----------



## arnprn (May 16, 2021)

Hi everyone, Can you please share any successful experience of getting PR in australia after doing LLB in India and what are the steps , appreciate your help in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnprn said:


> Hi everyone, Can you please share any successful experience of getting PR in australia after doing LLB in India and what are the steps , appreciate your help in advance


Forget Australia for 2 years
Look for other countries 
Cheers


----------



## arnprn (May 16, 2021)

NB said:


> Forget Australia for 2 years
> Look for other countries
> Cheers


thanks for your response, would you please share the successful process, if you know in order to apply after the completion of 2 years ? I can understand this delay is due to covid restrictions thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnprn said:


> thanks for your response, would you please share the successful process, if you know in order to apply after the completion of 2 years ? I can understand this delay is due to covid restrictions thanks


This is where you start








ATTENTION - READ THIS FIRST! - Want to go to Australia...


Rather than have a page full of stickied threads, I will add links to useful threads here. :) These linked threads may help guide members to information that will help with understanding the application process for migration to Australia, what terminology and acronyms mean, stages of...




www.expatforum.com





But if you are not confident that you can get more then 100 points under 189, don’t waste your time money and energy
Migration to Australia is not for everyone
Cheers


----------



## arnprn (May 16, 2021)

thanks , will read. 

appreciate it !


----------



## Awais Tirmizi (10 mo ago)

is there any update regarding Pakistani lawyers having LLB decree for moving in PR visa class 189/190


----------

